# Best food (in Canada...)?



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Canada and I'd like to buy the best food for a 4 year old German Shepherd dog. I don't have the same food that some of you mention, but I'd like to know if someone could help me. For now he's on Royal Canin (for German Shepherds) but some people say it's not that good? Can someone explain to me why? Some people say it's the best, some the worst...

I adopted my dog from a shelter, he used to eat crappy food (like grocery store dog food) and now he's on Royal Canin. But like I said, I would like to know if I can feed him something even better (and that won't cost double the price either). In most petstore we have these foods : Nutrience (Dog Products | Nutrience.ca), Royal Canin (www.royalcanin.ca), Solid Gold (Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Home), Science Diet (Science Diet: Healthy Pet Food for Cats and Dogs | Hill's Pet Nutrition), Nutro (Nutro Natural Dog Food Brands : Natural Choice Dog Food, Max Dog Food, and Ultra Holistic Dog Food : The Nutro Company)

That's what comes to mind right now. Also, what's better between Chicken, Lamb, Fish?... can someone help me make a choice? I just want what's best for my new dog! Thanks alot!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

If you're looking for a Canadian company Champion (Orijen & Acana), Horizon and some of the Go! formulas are good. I don't pay attention to how much it costs for my dog because she has issues with corn and possibly wheat and I figure it's like gas prices. Just punch in the pin # because it's not something I can do without.

Many people here do not like RC because it is a grain heavy food and since these are dogs and not cows or pigs (though some may share history with goats ) it's better to feed a biologically appropriate diet.

What meat source is best depends on the dog. My dog won't eat fish heavy kibble (salmon Zukes she loves) and nobody can live with her when she gets lamb.

Of the brands you listed I'd only consider Solid Gold and still I'd be picky about the formula.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Are you in/near either Montreal or Quebec City? If you can get to a Ryan's or Global Pet Foods they have a wider selection than the brands you mentioned. The brands you found suggest that your store is PetSmart which does not carry some of the high quality kibbles, specifically Origen and Acana.
My 5 year old eats Acana Pacifica, Lamb and Apple or Ranchland. One daughter's GSD eats any of the Acana formulas and the other daughter's mixed breed does really well on Wellness Super 5. When you find any reputable food with quality ingredients that your dog thrives on, good digestion and elimination, lots of energy, good skin and shiny coat, that's the one for you. Don't just go by brand alone.


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

I live about 1 hour from Montreal. So Acana would be good? I also forgot one that is GRAIN FREE, it's called Oven Baked. This only exists in Quebec so you might not know this brand. I used to give th Fish formula to my Doberman before because he had allergies...

This is the Oven Baked Grain Free Chicken stats :
Grain Free Chicken Recipe - Oven Baked

and this is the Grain Free Fish stats :
Grain Free Fish Recipe - Oven Baked

Maybe this would be better? Thanks a million times for all your help, I just want what's best for my dog! I don't find his fur nice at all and I feel his ribs a little so... Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in Ontario 

Our pup came home on RC Maxi Puppy and we're working on a food switch currently. We had previously tried Innova but it was too rich (and the production is inconsistent), and then we tried Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy but it made her itch/scratch like crazy.

We are now making the switch to Orijen 6 Fish Formula, and it's going wonderfully! It's an all life stages food so we're glad we won't have to switch again to an adult food later. Her stools are great, her scratching is reducing and she LOVES the taste. I like that it's got great ingredients and is grain free, and it's a bonus to support a Canadian company.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Orijen
Acana
Go!
Now
EVO

Those are the highest quality kibbles I've found on the market thus far.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What about Darford? Redeem & Donate | Darford Pet Food


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ive never heard of Darford. Could someone tell me if the Oven Baked Grain Free would be okay? I posted links above. That food I have at the petstore I work in so its easier for me. If not, Ill check for Acana in Montreal I guess.


----------



## Saragirl (Jun 22, 2012)

My 17 month old GSD is on Nutro Natual Choice Large Breed Puppy. Some vets told me she should stay on puppy formulas but I'm finding her stools to be way too frquent as well as runny. Any suggestions? I live in Ottawa Ontario.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

The most over looked dog food in the world, Horizon Legacy. 

Home Page | Horizon

I fed Orijen and Acana but Tony did great on Legacy, it's just real hard to find here. *But the best is Orijen, really*, there is no argument. Now I have heard that a dog or 2 haven't done well on it but I have never met someone face to face that has had that happen.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We are feeding this to foster dogs right now (Horizon) and it gave each of the dogs the runs when switching. But after about 4-5 days on it they firmed up and have nice poops.
Not sure why it gave them all diarrhea. It seems like good food.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

OK, here is the ingredient list and I 'll give you my 2 cents on some of the crappy ingredients

*INGREDIENTS *

Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat, barley, rice, natural chicken flavor, pork meal, soy protein isolate, sodium silico aluminate, wheat gluten meal, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), powdered cellulose, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid.

Lots of grains,, brown rice, oatmeal, barley,rice all give nothing to a dogs diet, basically fillers and are very hard for dogs to digest.

soy protein isolate, is terrible for dogs

sodium silico is a salt and it is used for making glass and concrete.

salt, potassium chloride,choline chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, all salt, just way to much in this food.

sodium selenite, more salt and a very controversial ingredient.They should use sodium yest.

soya oil, another low grade ingredient

taurine, dried brewers yeast extract, ugh..

Pork meal is very controversial and I don't like it. To much lard in it.

citric acid, great, are we trying to give our dogs bloat?

There really isn't much that's good in this product...

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Tony, I think more than a dog or two has problems with orijen. 
But if you're talking about something like the best kibble, I'd guess something between Ol'roy - Orijen.
Ol'roy being the lowest of course. (I'm sure most of us can agree to that)


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

3toes is that Royal Canin? What food would you recommend considering my choices? Royal Canin, Science Diet, Oven Baked (grain free - which has 34% proteins and Royal Canin has 24%, is that a big difference?), Nutrience or Nutro? Which engredients do you look for in your food for your GSD? Im curious!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Oven baked for sure. See if you can get a small sample and have your dog try it for a week or two. My local pet store supply in Ontario also sells it and the stuff on the bag looks nice.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Kev said:


> Oven baked for sure. See if you can get a small sample and have your dog try it for a week or two. My local pet store supply in Ontario also sells it and the stuff on the bag looks nice.


All the pet stores I've visited allow you to return the food if the dog doesn't like it. Is it different in Canada?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

you can return food in Canada too, and I swear by Origen and/or Acana. Both are grain free and made in Alta. Although pricy they eat less quantity and are very healthy. I have switched flavors, due to my choice, no reason, I've also had both brands.. I always recommend them. And for every 12 bags the 13 is free. Call around adn see who carries it and if they have samples..if so try the flavors/meats, see if one agrees more with your dog. Good luck


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

Could I mix Royal Canin and Oven Baked Grain Free together? I don't know if it's okay to mix but if it is I could do that no problem.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

People generally mix to transition to the new food. Im sure you can mix long term without any side effects.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

sparky3434 said:


> 3toes is that Royal Canin? What food would you recommend considering my choices? Royal Canin, Science Diet, Oven Baked (grain free - which has 34% proteins and Royal Canin has 24%, is that a big difference?), Nutrience or Nutro? Which engredients do you look for in your food for your GSD? Im curious!


Royal Canin, yes..

Nutrience has to much corn, bad. Not a big fan of Nutro.

The first thing I like to see is at least 3 meat ingredients before the fist fat or oil. One meat and 2 meat meals. By-products are a no-no...
I don't like grains, because most dogs have a tough time digesting them. Besides grains most likely contain the outer hull and some stalk. But all dog foods have some sort of filler such as potato, peas etc. If you see 2-3 of the same ingredient, but using a different name it has tons of that in it. For instance Rice, whole white rice, rice bran,, thats a big red flag to me. I also look for dog foods that are made in-house. I could ramble on forever. But a good guide and some good reading would be here, below, on the dogfoodproject site. When you find a website look to make sure they have *no ads*. Because they may have something going with that dog food company. I have read every article on this site twice and I still use it as a guide.

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

The Dog Food Project - Meat vs. Meal

Now a good site for dog food reviewing is below. But be careful with the shout box because I have seen some totally false statements there.

Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor

Some in house products are on this site below and soon Canidae will have their factory up and running.

The Pet Food List. Pet Food brands, manufacturers, products, ingredients, sources, cat, dog, food.

I hope this helps, LOL. Lots of reading, but well worth it, if you ever had the problem I had. My last G.S.D got a tumor below his neck and when I asked my vet if dog food could have caused it, he said that their was a high probability. I was feeding low grade crap, never again, because when the vet said that, it ripped out part of my soul and I will never forget that moment. It haunts me to this day, BIG TIME. I even get tears in my eyes today, thinking about what I did to the dog I loved with all my heart. 

.
.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sparky3434 said:


> 3toes is that Royal Canin? What food would you recommend considering my choices? Royal Canin, Science Diet, Oven Baked (grain free - which has 34% proteins and Royal Canin has 24%, is that a big difference?), Nutrience or Nutro? Which engredients do you look for in your food for your GSD? Im curious!


One of the problems with the grain free is the high protein levels. High protein levels can be a problem with kidneys and can affect things like pasterns. Depending on how old your pup is, I would research optimum protein levels for our breed, and if the dog is yet a puppy whether that makes a difference. 

I am really not a fan of Canidae. One of the things they like to do is what 3 Toes said, white rice, brown rice, rice flour, rice bran. By the time you add up all the parts of rice, they are probably canceling out what meat is in there. The food was ok with most of my crew until they switched the formula and changed manufacturer from pied piper to diamond. Then my group did very poorly on it.

I had my parents' dog on the grain free Candiae and he really did no better on that then on foods with grain in it. He is doing much better on 4Health performance, which is a cheaper food than Canidae, also a diamond product manufactured for Tractor Supply. 

I am currently feeding Diamond Naturals, and feel pretty good about the results so far.


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's sooooo hard to choose, I just want what's best for my boy. He's 4 years old, he's probably been eating crap for 4 years so I want the best. And where I live, I don't have most of the food you guys mention so... Darn. I'll look for Diamond's. How about Gold? (I think thats it, Gold something). I'll call around and ask what they have. Would it be a good idea to mix? Like RC and Oven Baked? Just asking if its best... Thanks a whole bunch for helping me, I appreciate it more than you think!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Good foods are formulated to be a nutritionally complete diet when you feed the recommended amount per day (or whatever amount ends up being right for your dog given its metabolism, energy and activity level). If you are mixing two differently formulated foods then your pup isn't necessarily getting a completely balanced and nutritionally correct diet from either of them. Therefor, it is generally best to stick to one type or at least brand of food at a time.


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

Solid Gold?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I've heard pretty good things about Solid Gold, but have no first hand experience with it. There is no 'best' dog food, just lots of good ones. When it comes down to it, the best food is the one that your dog enjoys and does well on.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

sparky3434 said:


> Solid Gold?


I feel it is overpriced, but it is wayyyy better than what you have listed. Pretty bags, you could save them for Christmas wrapping.


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

For the Solid Gold, which one would be better? This one is the WolfKing (bison) : Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products

And this has no gluten : Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I like Solid Gold. :thumbup: Fed it for many years to several dogs (And my cat) and all did well on it. Love the Wolf King formula best. I've yet to try the Sun Dancer formula, nobody around here carries it but I'd be willing to try it out if I could find it.

They also make some great supplements, I love their Berry Balance and SeaMeal supplement!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

sparky3434 said:


> For the Solid Gold, which one would be better? This one is the WolfKing (bison) : Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products
> 
> And this has no gluten : Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products


I have to hit on one thing, protein from a meat source is VERY GOOD for dogs, protein from a different source is bad, Don't get fooled into thinking high protien is bad, because it* isn't *and those who think differently need to do a little more research. It just bugs me to death when I see false statements put up. High meat = high protein !!!!!

The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?

If I were you I would rotate them. I fed 2-3 different formula's of Orijen to Tony. Annnd I just mix them together. But I do think you should only do this with one brand.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> High meat = high protein !!!!!


But depending on the meat used, it can also mean HIGH ASH. High amounts of ash can contribute to kidney problems.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is true and it is so hard (I think) to find ash content anymore. I think they used to list it more. Is phosphorus related to ash? I get very confused there. I would like to find a higher protein (not crazy high, but good) lower ash food, but have dogs that don't seem to do well on chicken and all seem to like fish. Right now I am combining either Fromm salmon and Pinnacle (no grain salmon) or Acana (fish) as if that will do it! I have an aging pack so trying to be careful on that ash with the old kidneys (2 in particular either do have high creatinine or have so much freak out happening at the vet that they are elevated if that is possible).


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

You can email the companies who don't list it on their labels or site and ask.  Preferably you want something under 8%, the lower the better. Ash tends to come mostly from bone/meat meals. This includes named meat meals such as "chicken meal" or "salmon meal" since it doesn't specifically mean that there isn't bone in their food. They COULD technically be using mostly bone, therefore upping the ash content. This is why grain free isn't always better. (That and the fact many pack it full of things like potatoes)

Orijen list their ash content, I'm not sure why Acana doesn't. :/ All of Orijens foods are 7.5% max except their fish formula which is 7%. I'd expect Acana to be roughly the same.

I'd email all 3 for their ash amounts.

I'll be honest, if you have dogs at risk for kidney problems, you might want to try something else. Raw foods don't have the ash that cooked foods do, you may want to supplement some of that kibble for raw. (Don't have to go FULL raw, but using it as part of your dogs diet if at all possible) Green Tripe is excellent for ALL dogs but is very popular among renal failure dogs. It is the "perfect" food so to speak. Many breeders and owners in European countries use it as a staple in their pets foods.

Green Tripe Analysis
Protein	13.33%	
Fat	12.75%	
Crude Fiber	2.99%	
Moisture	72.24%	
Calcium	0.1%	
Phosphorous	0.13%	
Lactic Acid Bacteria	2,900,000 gm
pH	6.84
Ash	1.25%
Calories	424 cal / cup
Iron	126.4 mg/kg	
Potassium	0.14%	
Managnese	25.7 mg/kg	
Zinc	23.11 mg/kg	
Selenium	0.31 mg/kg	

Vitamin and mineral rich, ideal calc/phos ratio, good protein and fat, natural digestive enzymes, ect. Not to mention how stinky it is so it's great for a picky eater!!! (Another reason it's so good for dogs with kidney issues. When a dog goes into renal failure, they tend to lose their appetite. Tripe is excellent for turning on their hunger switch!)


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

I can order Solid Gold, but only this kind. Is it good (better than Royal Canin?) Thankd alot

Hund-n-flocken
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Hund-n-Flocken isn't bad.  Worth the try! Though I don't see Royal Canin as a bad food either if he's doing well on it. :shrug:


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

People say that its alot of grains... Ill try 2-3 bags of Royal Canine and Ill see how it goes. Thanks alot everyone for ur help, very appreciated!


----------



## sparky3434 (Jun 22, 2012)

I found a place that has Orijen so I have decided to try it since people say it will help gaib weight (and I think my GSD should gain weight). I will try it and see how it goes!


----------

